# Battlefield 3



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno ha questo FPS e gioca in multiplayer? Io non sono un amante del genere ma questo gioco è troppo bello in multiplayer. Se qualcuno gioca magari ci si potrebbe fare una partita insieme. 
Il mio account origin è questo Progression - LoreNGRL - Battlelog / Battlefield 3


----------

